# Mud tires



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay, Honda foreman 500; best Duck hunting mud tires, and where to get them. We've had good luck with super swamper vampires back in the day (1990's)

I know this is a standard ford vs Chevy opinion fest, but I don't even know what's out there nowadays..


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Best prices I have found and free shipping.

http://www.chaparral-racing.com/motorcycle-tires

I've been running the Maxxis Zillas. Good light weight tire that does very well in the mud without tearing up other things(axles, diffs, etc).


----------

